
Should I use Vagrant or Docker for creating an isolated environment? - SimplyUseless
http://stackoverflow.com/a/21314566
======
dglass4
Cool to see the authors of both vagrant and docker contribute their answers to
the question.

I've actually been running docker containers inside of vagrant for a few
months now at work. We're moving to a service oriented architecture and the
more services we add the more complex it becomes for us to get new engineers
up and running on their development environment.

We're using docker-compose to orchestrate all of the services inside of
vagrant and it's been working so far for our development environments. Our
next step is to switch our staging servers over to docker containers once we
get all our engineers running vagrant + docker locally.

